# Ocean Villas II - Nags Head - Need info?



## busybeecyndi (May 11, 2007)

I was just offered via RCI to use my points for this resort that I traded in last year. I own at Cypress Palms w/FF. Is this a good deal for June 2nd?

Also, I can find any updated reviews or pics of this resort. Could someone fill me in that's been there recently with how the place is looking these days.

Also, is there enough stuff in the area to keep my 5 yo and 2 yo busy besides the beach. Not sure of how far attractions and parks are from there. Thanks.

--Cyndi


----------



## kenojg (May 11, 2007)

*ocean villas*

we stayed next door at ocean villas..  the pool you would use.  this is their web site http://oceanvillasnagshead.com/   these units are nothing sepecial...  with the exception that they are on the beach...   Outer banks is a pretty area,you will also have many putt putts and jet ski and teeshirt and restaurants near on the highway..  but if your not into ocean and beach don't go.  

http://www.outerbanksresorts.com/Ocean Villas II.htm

John
JohnfromVa@cox.net


----------



## davesdog (May 11, 2007)

kenojg said:


> the pool you would use.



Ocean Villas 2 is no longer allowed to use the Ocean Villas 1 pool.  There hav been some past problems between the 2.  The walkway between them is gone!


----------



## Carolinian (May 11, 2007)

Ocean Villas II has pool passes for members, exchangers, and guests to the YMCA pool about 3-4 miles away on the bypass.  They lost their former oceanfront pool to a nor'easter in '02 or '03 and don't have another location on the property to put a pool.  They did have an arrangement for a couple of years to use the one next door at Ocean Villas, but as previously stated, that arrangement fell apart.

On the plus side, all of their units in the oceanfront building were completely renovated after Hurricane Isabel in 2003.  All but the groundfloor unit in the back building have been renovated by the HOA since the hurricane.

The Ocean Villas website that is referenced above has a pretty good list of attractions, activities, restaurants, etc.


----------

